# To anyone thinking of rescuing...



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Those are the cutest little things ever!!! I hope someone gets them soon!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for two Goldens needing a home/rescue.

Are there two of them? I see LANA.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw these gorgeous little darlings on PF-you have no idea how badly I'd like to get one of them. My hubby won't let me get another dog until after my old boy passes. In all fairness to my old guy who will be 15 years and 4 months on the 31st-I never thought I'd hear myself say this, I guess my hubby is right.........


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up. Somebody here _needs_ these adorable pups for Christmas!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Just imagine what a wonderful Christmas these pups would have if some one could give them a home.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

How far do you think they can transport one of those puppies? I live in Colorado and have been wanting another golden since I lost Daisy to cancer, but can't afford what breeders charge right now. I'm in Colorado by the way.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

oh they are adorable....My Christmas wish is that they both find loving homes soon...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> How far do you think they can transport one of those puppies? I live in Colorado and have been wanting another golden since I lost Daisy to cancer, but can't afford what breeders charge right now. I'm in Colorado by the way.


Sorry to hear about Daisy. GRF has organized a couple of cross-country transports in the past, I think this this one could be done if you are serious about taking home a pup!! There are also professional transport companies that could help too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DaisyGolden*

DaisyGolden

Certain airlines can fly a dog to you, I believe Delta and American are two of the.

Have you checked with the Golden Retriever Resuces or the shelters near you for a Golden Retriever?

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

I am SO VERY SORRY about Daisy!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

DaisyGolden,

If you are really interested, I have a contact there That I can call to see if they can arrange transport. Send me a PM with your zip code so I can have more exact information when I call.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I hope these two get adopted for Christmas!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone that wanted to help me get the puppy, but I just found out that my dad has to have surgery so maybe now isn't the best time to bring a new pup home. I really wish things were different because I would really love to have that puppy, but I guess some things are out of my control. I'm really happy that so many of you wanted to help me get her and in a couple of months maybe I will find another puppy that needs a good home. Thanks again.

Wendee


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

DAISY

I will pray for your Dad.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Those pups are adorable. Is there a nearby rescue (golden or mixed-breed) that can save them?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Karen. He has really been through alot this year.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Good news....I went to the Bells County website and the two listed above must have been rescued, since they are not on the list anymore. I am sure they must have gone to either rescue or homes since they came off the list so quick. They were just oo cute to be passed up!


----------

